# Bison Ribs n Apples



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a low calorie tasty treat that's easy to make. Sweet yet tart, kids just love it!

*Bison Ribs n Apples*

*Ingredients:*
2.5 lbs - bison, elk or moose ribs
2 pints - apple sauce
2 - Granny Smith apples, sliced 3/8" thick
1/2 tbsp - whole allspice
1/3 stick - cinnamon

*Directions:*
· Cut ribs into 2-rib portions
· Place alternating layers of ribs, apple sauce and sliced apples into a slow cooker.
· Cook on low 8 to 10 hours or until meat starts to fall off the bones.
· Serve sauce over mash potatoes

I'm using homemade crabapple sauce!!


Bison, elk, moose, caribou, bear; the crock pot doesn't care:


Serve with mash potatoes:


wow:


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

that looks amazing! now you made me hungry.


----------

